# R33 GTR Rear LED Lights



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll let the pictures do the talking, needless to say I'm totally chuffed with the result! Big thanks to Matt.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Over 100 views and no-one has any comments (good or bad)?

Oh well, guess that's what I get for jumping on the custom rear led light bandwagon late...


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

looks great to me, wish I could get led,s for mine.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I think they look ok Ru 

At least you'll be able to see when reversing now


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

i think they look great! :thumbsup:

are these the eastbear one's??


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Matt's home grown UK ones

I have a set


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

for some strange reason,i'm not a fan of LED rear lights on R32/R33/R34's,but the R35 looks good with them,but those reverse lights are crazy


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

I could do with the reversing lights,- mine are rubbish!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine being series 3 one of the reverse lights was changed for a fog light, so I'm well chuffed to now be able to see (for miles, lol) when reversing


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

how much does he charge?


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

i love my led's!!! these look good as well :chairshot


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Evo_Bill said:


> how much does he charge?


There are no plans to make any more but if someone really wants to do their own conversion then they should speak to the following person...

NHT Circuits Lancaster; Gary Hewitt - [email protected]

They hold my design on file and would be able to make a set for you; please do not ask me to have any involvement, I designed the circuit boards and NHT made some minor changes and then produced them. (I personally recommend the Black resist colour option as being the best!)
A 'how to' guide was produced and can be emailed if required.

_*Disclaimer - I take no responsibility for inadequate sealing of the light units - Please note it is essential you seal the lights correctly into the vehicle due to diurnal moisture characteristics. The lenses have a U-Shaped high IP rated seal, the rear of the lights rely heavily on correct sealant being applied and correctly torqued.*_


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice look !!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

In still in two minds about these, although I am coming round, gives a nice modern twist to the rear.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

At last there is an alternative to paying hundreds for Zacetech or Eastbear ones!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Love these lights only wished i got some when i had mine, oh well car looks great btw:thumbsup:


----------



## BoNZiE (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been looking at lights like that myself.. can't decide wether i like the stock ones more or not.

However, i think they look great. Nothing's like gettin passed by those taillights ^^


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

what do they look like in the daylight


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry, only picture I have of the rear in daylight...


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

they don't look too bad but i did have some clear ones and i didn't like them because the reflectors where on the surface of the light rather than the standard looking deep. the originals are hard to beat really.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

how mine look when on during the day 

again thanks to matt for these


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

These rear lights look brilliant:clap::clap:

Looks like I'll be doing another homage to Matt over the winter:runaway:
That's front and back to do...


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

how much i want a set :-D


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

carbongtr said:


> how much i want a set :-D


Read the whole thread! :nervous:

They're custom units by Matt, who won't be making any more himself...

"There are no plans to make any more but if someone really wants to do their own conversion then they should speak to the following person...

NHT Circuits Lancaster; Gary Hewitt - [email protected]

They hold my design on file and would be able to make a set for you; please do not ask me to have any involvement, I designed the circuit boards and NHT made some minor changes and then produced them. (I personally recommend the Black resist colour option as being the best!)
A 'how to' guide was produced and can be emailed if required.

*Disclaimer - I take no responsibility for inadequate sealing of the light units - Please note it is essential you seal the lights correctly into the vehicle due to diurnal moisture characteristics. The lenses have a U-Shaped high IP rated seal, the rear of the lights rely heavily on correct sealant being applied and correctly torqued.*"


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

hello
nice taillights thought.
it haves 2 rear fog lights integrated iinit?
thanks
see you later


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

O hai, it can haz too fog lites innit.

Can haz too revers lites 2.


----------

